# Timeout Problem zwischen Siemens PLC und SEW Servodrive



## DeBa (29 März 2022)

Hallo Leute,

Aktuell bin ich am verzweifeln und hoffe, dass ihr mir einen Rat geben könnt.

Ich habe eine Siemens 1516TF SPS, an dem 28 Yaskawa FU´s (V1000) und 24 einzelachs Servodrives (MDX90A Movidrive) angehängt wurden. Zusätzlich habe ich noch 5 IO Inseln (IM 155-6PN) und eine HMI (TP1200 Comfort). Alle Geräte komunizieren über Profinet miteinander. Alle Yaskawa FU´s sind hintereinander verbunden und gehen dan auf einen Managet Switch. Die Servoumrichter sind aufgeteilt auf 5 Stränge, die Sternförmig von dem Managet Switch gehen. Somit sind immer nur 4-6 Servomotoren hintereinander verbunden.

Nun habe ich das Problem, dass Abunzu irgend einer der SEW Umrichter in den Timeout geht und ich weis nicht weshalb. Es ist nicht immer der Selbe und alle anderen Teilnehmer, die danach damit verbunden sind, fallen auch aus. Ich habe alle Kabel ausgetauscht mehrmals, die SPS gewechselt und ein Downgrade von der Firmware auf einen Stand gemacht, der in den früheren Projekten mit 50 Servomotoren funktioniert hatte. Im Projekt ist die GSDML File Version 2 drauf, jedoch haben wir auch den gleichen Fehler mit der neusten Version gehabt.

Ich habe so viele verschiedene Teilnehmer, aber nur bei den SEW Geräten, ist dieser Fehler mit dem Timeout vorhanden. Dieser Timeout passtiert nach meiner Meinung öffters, wenn wir aktiv das Programm verwenden. Wenn wir nichts tun und warten, kommt der Fehler alle 20 min, aber wenn wir die SPS aktiv verwenden (Program wird abgearbeitet), dann liegt dieser Interwall bei 2 min. 


Einige Infos:

Einstellungen TIA Portal V16:

Yaskawa:
IO Zykluszeit: 8ms
Ansprechüberwachungszeit 24ms

SEW:
IO Zykluszeit: 4ms
Ansprechüberwachungszeit 120ms


Weder SEW noch Siemens konnte mir dabei behilflich sein. Hatte irgend einer von euch einen ähnlichen Fehler?

Ich freue mich sehr auf eure Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,
DeBa


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 März 2022)

Ich hatte den Fehler mal vor langer Zeit mit MC07 und einer CPU315. Damals habe ich in der Hardwarekonfig bei dem Umrichter "irgendetwas mit Aktualisierungszeit" verändert. Was genau kann ich morgen mal nachschauen. Jedenfalls war der Fehler anschließend weg.


----------



## DeBa (29 März 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Fehler mal vor langer Zeit mit MC07 und einer CPU315. Damals habe ich in der Hardwarekonfig bei dem Umrichter "irgendetwas mit Aktualisierungszeit" verändert. Was genau kann ich morgen mal nachschauen. Jedenfalls war der Fehler anschließend weg.


Hallo Lipperlandstern,

Ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht, wodurch ich die Ansprechüberwachungszeut hochgedreht habe. Auch bei 16ms Io Zykluszeit hatte ich diesen Fehler. Nur kam er nicht so oft.

Hoffentlich hast du was anderes geändert, welches mich doch noch zur Ursache des Fehlers bringt.

Trotzdem, vielen dank für die Info. 

Freue mich auf deine Antwort morgen.

DeBa


----------



## Chräshe (29 März 2022)

Hallo DeBa,

muss der IO-Zyklus bei SEW bei 4ms liegen?
Falls nicht, hätte ich ihn gleich der Yaskawa auf 8ms gestellt.

Tritt der Fehler häufiger auf, wenn du nur „angestöpselt“ bist, oder erst wenn du „arbeitest“?
Ich hatte auch mal ein defektes Programmierkabel, welches nur „meistens“ funktionierte...  

Sporadische Fehler, die zudem noch an unterschiedlichen Orten auftreten, hören sich verdächtig nach EMV-Probleme an.
Sind die Schirme der Motorleitungen beidseitig korrekt aufgelegt?
Gibt es einen brauchbaren Potentialausgleich?
Wurden alle Spulen ordentlich entstört?
Ist die Anordnung der Komponenten gut gewählt?
Welchen Unterschied gibt es zu der Anlage, die ohne Probleme läuft?

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## DeBa (30 März 2022)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Hallo DeBa,
> 
> muss der IO-Zyklus bei SEW bei 4ms liegen?
> Falls nicht, hätte ich ihn gleich der Yaskawa auf 8ms gestellt.
> ...


Guten Morgen Chräshe,

Die IO-Zykluszeit der SEW Geräte hatte ich bereits auf 8 ms geändert, jedoch wird der Fehler nur minimal verzögert, aber nicht beseitigt.

Es macht keinen Unterschied, ob ich jetzt mit dem Laptop aktiv arbeite, oder einfach nur zuschaue. Die Fehler kommen trotzdem. Ich lese alle Fehlermeldungen über die Siemens SPS Diagnose aus. Der einzige Unterschied ist die Häufigkeit der Timeouts, jedoch ist schon bei minimaler Last alle 30 min schon zu viel. 

Ich habe auch gedacht, dass es ein EMV Problem sein kann, wodurch ich nochmals alles Kontrolliert habe und zusätzlich auf der Anlage mehrere Potentialausgleiche montiert habe. Somit hätte es sich zumindest minimieren sollen, jedoch hatt sich nichts bei der Häufigkeit der Fehler geändert.
Auch die Schirmungen der Motorleitungen wurden nachkontrolliert.

Worauf sollte man bei der Anordnung der Konponente achten? In der SEW Dokumentation stand, dass man einen Managet Switch verwenden soll und der Support meinte, dass wir nicht mehr als 10 Teilnehmer hintereinander an einem Strang haben sollen. Dadurch haben wir den Switch besorgt und auf die Teilnehmeranzahl hintereinander auf 4-6 reduziert.

Der Unterschied zu der anderen Anlage ist jener, dass wir dort doppelt so viele Umrichter hatten, jedoch waren es erstens Mehrachsgeräte und es wurden mehrere SPS eingesetzt. Dies bedeutet, dass jeder Anlagen-Teil seine SPS hatte und die Umrichter direkt hinter den jeweiligen SPSen lag. Somit waren es dort meistent nur maximal 10 Teilnehmer, die an einer SPS angeschlossen waren.

Dankeschön für deine Hilfe,

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,
DeBa


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 März 2022)

DeBa schrieb:


> Die IO-Zykluszeit der SEW Geräte hatte ich bereits auf 8 ms geändert, jedoch wird der Fehler nur minimal verzögert


Was bedeutet "minimal verzögert"?


DeBa schrieb:


> jedoch ist schon bei minimaler Last alle 30 min schon zu viel


Was ist für dich minimale Last? Wie definierst du das?


DeBa schrieb:


> wodurch ich nochmals alles Kontrolliert habe und zusätzlich auf der Anlage mehrere Potentialausgleiche montiert habe. Somit hätte es sich zumindest minimieren sollen


Nicht unbedingt, wie ist denn der Potentialausgleich aufgebaut? Hast du die Richtlinien beachtet?

Ich persönlich würde auch eher auf ein EMV Problem tippen. Interessant wäre einmal der genaue Aufbau des PA, die Kabellängen...
Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Foto von einem oder mehreren Umrichtern im Schrank einstellen?


----------



## DeBa (30 März 2022)

Guten Morgen DeltaMikeAir,



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "minimal verzögert"?


Das Prolem ist, dass man es nicht genau sagen kann. Zum Beispiel hatte ich bei einer IO Zeit von 4ms und im Wartezustand (SPS ist aktiv, aber kein Job wurde gestartet) den Timeout Fehler alle 20 min. Diese Zeit konnte sich zwichen 15 min und 30 min variieren. Nach der einstellung auf 8 ms hatte ich den Fehler bei 15 min, jedoch kann ich auch nicht die Zykluszeit auf 64 ms einstellen, damit ich keinen Fehler mehr bekomme. 



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was ist für dich minimale Last? Wie definierst du das?


Sorry für mein ungenaues zusammenfassen. Minimale Last bedeutet für mich, dass die SPS aktiv ist, jedoch keiner der Jobs aktiv ist und somit auch keiner der Motoren einen RUN befehl bekommt. 



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, wie ist denn der Potentialausgleich aufgebaut? Hast du die Richtlinien beachtet?


Der Potentialausgleich wurde nicht von mir gemacht. Ich kenne mich da weniger aus. Dies wurde von unserer Elektroabteilung gemacht. Natürlich werde ich erneut fragen, bzw. einen externen dazu ziehen.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde auch eher auf ein EMV Problem tippen. Interessant wäre einmal der genaue Aufbau des PA, die Kabellängen...
> Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Foto von einem oder mehreren Umrichtern im Schrank einstellen?





Hier wäre kurz ein Bild von den Umrichtern. Wie zu sehen sind immer nur 4-6 Teilnehmer hintereinander. Die Yaskawa Teilnehmer sind alle hintereinander verbunden und machen auch keinen Fehler.

Mit freundlichenGrüssen,
DeBa


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 März 2022)

Was halt schon einmal auffällt auf deinem Bild:
-Datenleitung ist parallel zu den 400V Spannungsversorgungsleitungen im Kanal gelegt


-Bremswiderstandsleitungen sind nicht eng verdrillt




-zu dem PA Konzept kann ich nichts sagen, da man es nicht erkennen kann.

Folgender Teil auf deinem Foto wundert mich auch etwas, warum führt ihr die geschirmten Leitungen nicht bis zum Umrichter?
Habt ihr Motorleitungen von dieser Stelle bis zum Umrichter ungeschirmt im Kanal liegen?


----------



## DeBa (30 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was halt schon einmal auffällt auf deinem Bild:
> -Datenleitung ist parallel zu den 400V Spannungsversorgungsleitungen im Kanal gelegt
> Anhang anzeigen 60128
> 
> ...


Ich werde wengs den Oben genannten Leitungen kurz nachfragen. 
Was bedeutet PA?




DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Folgender Teil auf deinem Foto wundert mich auch etwas, warum führt ihr die geschirmten Leitungen nicht bis zum Umrichter?
> Habt ihr Motorleitungen von dieser Stelle bis zum Umrichter ungeschirmt im Kanal liegen?
> Anhang anzeigen 60127


Dies sind die Leistungskabel der Yaskawa Umrichter. Die Schirmung geht von hier aus auf den Verteilerschrank und dann indirekt auf das Gerät selber. Gerne kann ich auch das mal nachfragen, bzw. gleich umbauen lassen.

Vielen dank im vorhinein für diese nützlichen Infos.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,
DeBa


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 März 2022)

DeBa schrieb:


> Was bedeutet PA?


Potentialausgleich



DeBa schrieb:


> Dies sind die Leistungskabel der Yaskawa Umrichter. Die Schirmung geht von hier aus auf den Verteilerschrank und dann indirekt auf das Gerät selber.


Das ist aber ganz schlecht, wenn Motorleitungen ( vom FU ) ungeschirmt in den Verdrahtungskanälen liegen und dabei auch noch neben 24V/Profinetleitungen liegen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 März 2022)

DeBa schrieb:


> Hallo Lipperlandstern,
> 
> Ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht, wodurch ich die Ansprechüberwachungszeut hochgedreht habe. Auch bei 16ms Io Zykluszeit hatte ich diesen Fehler. Nur kam er nicht so oft.
> 
> ...


was ich gemacht habe 

In den Eigenschaften des Profinet den Modus der Aktualisierungszeit von "automatisch" auf "fixiert" gestellt. Dann die Aktualisierungszeit von 4.000ms  auf 32.000 ms gestellt. Das kann man in einer Tabelle für jeden Teilnehmer einzeln einstellen.


----------



## Chräshe (30 März 2022)

DeBa schrieb:


> Worauf sollte man bei der Anordnung der Konponente achten?


Störquellen auf Abstand zu Störsenken halten:

Die Geräte im Schrank bereits günstig für die EMV-gerechte Verdrahtung anordnen
Die Kabel-Schirmung bis zum Umrichter führen
Motorkabel getrennt der Steuer- und Messleitungen verlegen
Herstellerangaben aus dem Handbuch berücksichtigen
schau mal hier...




__





						Materialsammlung: Elektromagnetische Verträglichkeit (EMV)
					

Hallo Zusammen,  da das Thema EMV in letzter Zeit recht oft nachgefragt wurde, hier eine kurze Material-Sammlung:  EMV-gerechter Schaltschrankbau https://www.rittal.com/imf/none/5_357/   Schutzbeschaltung von Relais und Spulen  EMV in der Antriebstechnik - Theoretische Grundlagen - EMV-gerechte...




					www.sps-forum.de


----------

